# Best Time for a Safari Trip



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

How is Dubai weather? Is it good for a safari trip?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shezaa said:


> How is Dubai weather? Is it good for a safari trip?


Getting better, I'm OK outside now but had a group of S. Africans up this week and they were complaining of the heat.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Getting better, I'm OK outside now but had a group of S. Africans up this week and they were complaining of the heat.


Did you manage to spot any of the "Big Five"?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Did you manage to spot any of the "Big Five"?


Yep! Heineken, Stella, Carlsburg, Fosters and even the ultra rare Coors Lite!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

XDoodle****** said:


> Getting better, I'm OK outside now but had a group of S. Africans up this week and they were complaining of the heat.


They complain about EVERYTHING....

I know as my partner and half my family are Saffas. 

To the OP late afternoon / early evening now is perfect weather for a desert safari.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

XDoodle****** said:


> Yep! Heineken, Stella, Carlsburg, Fosters and even the ultra rare Coors Lite!


no Asahi?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I did one yesterday with my parents who haven't ventured outwith the north of Scotland in a long time, they were fine with the temperature.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

What exactly goes into a safari in Dubai? My Dad has always had this dream to go on a safari and he's about to retire in a year so it would be nice to give that to him as a gift if we end up there.

From what I can tell the weather currently in Dubai is agreeable to what I'm acclimated to in our region.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

zaytoona said:


> What exactly goes into a safari in Dubai? My Dad has always had this dream to go on a safari and he's about to retire in a year so it would be nice to give that to him as a gift if we end up there. From what I can tell the weather currently in Dubai is agreeable to what I'm acclimated to in our region.


It's not like going on safari in Africa. If that's your dad's dream, Kenya is the place to go. It's absolutely amazing. The safaris here are desert safaris and are more about dune bashing and belly dancing and you can do an overnight camp. There's one company called Platinum Heritage that more specialises in ecology/environment. They don't do dune bashing but take people into the protected areas in the desert so they can see wildlife in its natural habitat. It's more expensive than the normal 'desert safari'. But I really think you are thinking of the wildlife safaris, which is why you need to look at Africa.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I'd imagine you could snap up a pretty cheap Kenyan Safari just now, too!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> I'd imagine you could snap up a pretty cheap Kenyan Safari just now, too!


I was thinking that when I was writing that post. Such a sad time for Kenya and it's' people.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The game safaris are in Africa. Kenya, Tanzania, Botswana, Uganda and South Africa are famed for the safaris where you do see the wildlife. They are generally quite expensive. Kenya has the best infrastructure to support the safari groups whilst Tanzania has fewer tourists and a bit more intimate atmosphere (and generally more expensive as well). 

South Africa probably has the easiest safaris in that you can just turn up and drive through the parks. 

Desert safari in the UAE is a bit of a misnomer. It's just riding Land Cruisers up and down the dunes. Not about wildlife at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you all for the clarification. I hadn't heard of the safari's in Dubai before but I imagined it was something like which was described here. Though the ones Platinum Heritage offer sound promising and I'll have to look into that. We've been looking at the ones in Africa, discussing it with Dad, and it is expensive but it's always been his dream and we want to help him have it. Thank you for the tips on the other options for safari's in Africa as well.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> no Asahi?


Ha Ha, no. I mostly spot that on Thailand golf course!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My experience of the Desert Safaris here is that its just for tourists. Unfortunately as I've been here for a while I've had to take a few safaris with visitors. 
For me the best time to go on a safari is when I've had enough drink to not really care.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I did one yesterday with my parents who haven't ventured outwith the north of Scotland in a long time, they were fine with the temperature.


Got a company to recommend? 



BedouGirl said:


> There's one company called Platinum Heritage that more specialises in ecology/environment. They don't do dune bashing but take people into the protected areas in the desert so they can see wildlife in its natural habitat. It's more expensive than the normal 'desert safari'.


Have you been on this yourself? It looks amazing, but I have to give the cost some serious thought... can get a groupon deal for 169 AED for two people for a 'normal' safari. Normally I would not look at the cost, but we've got so much stuff planned now that we're gonna go broke soon!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

get a bicycle, and head out to the Al Qudra Cycle track out beyond the Ranches, toward Bab Al Shams.

An early morning cycle often yields a few wild Oryx in the sunrise.
Beautiful site.
late Spring, i was out there early and alone, and there were 4 Oryx standing in the middle of the track. I stopped and had a fairly close up staring match for a few minutes before they ambled off. As always, no camera....!
Often see a few locals in the very early mornings out training their falcons in the dunes too.

it's free, apart from a few calories!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Calisthenia said:


> Got a company to recommend?


I usually use Arabian Nights, AED 150 each if using Entertainer vouchers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Calisthenia said:


> Got a company to recommend?  Have you been on this yourself? It looks amazing, but I have to give the cost some serious thought... can get a groupon deal for 169 AED for two people for a 'normal' safari. Normally I would not look at the cost, but we've got so much stuff planned now that we're gonna go broke soon!


I haven't, but two people, whose judgement I trust emphatically, have and they have RAVED about it. I wouldn't have mentioned it if I was not confident of the quality.


----------



## salsadad (Oct 7, 2013)

Now is the good time for safari, it will only get better from now on for any out door activity.


----------

